

How to form a habit - pitdesi
http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-form-habit.html

======
amirmc
_"Phillippa Lally and her team recruited 96 undergrads (mean age 27)"_

Undergrads with a mean age of 27? Did anyone else find this unusual?

